# ASUS P5B Deluxe - Windows 7 x64



## freebie (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, i'm looking to buy a ASUS P5B Deluxe Motherboard as a replacement for my current Asus P5KPL EPU Intel G31 motherboard, i'm picking the new board up for less than £50 and I want to install my two ssd's in raid. Anyone else got this board working in raid on 64 bit Win 7? I brought a startech pci raid card (PCISATA4R1) but cannot get 64 bit drivers for win 7 for it.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 3, 2011)

That card uses a Silicon Image 3114r controller.
If the ones from Startech don't work then, try these from SiI:

SiI3114 - PCI to 4 Port SATA150 

 SiI3114 64-bit Windows 7 SATARAID5 Driver

SATARaid Management Utility


----------



## freebie (Feb 3, 2011)

95Viper said:


> That card uses a Silicon Image 3114r controller.
> If the ones from Startech don't work then, try these from SiI:
> 
> SiI3114 - PCI to 4 Port SATA150
> ...



Cheers for that mate, have you ever tried to flash one of these chips bios using the SiFlashTool???


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 3, 2011)

freebie said:


> Cheers for that mate, have you ever tried to flash one of these chips bios using the SiFlashTool???



I don't have that one, but I have flashed many add-in cards with no problem.

High Point Rocket Raid cards, Asus USB 3.0, video cards, etc.

Chances are you will be fine; just follow their instructions. 
 Make sure it is the proper firmware for your card, because generic drivers will usually work fine if from the controller manufacturer, but the firmware may be generic from them.  
As, the firmware put on the card by the seller of the card may have different options or enhancements that you may not get from the generic ones.
Then, again, a lot of the sellers just put the generic ones in their cards.

Remember though, flashing is a big deal and if it does not go right for some reason - your card may be borked and the only re-course may be to send it to the manufacturer to be repaired or replaced.


----------



## freebie (Feb 4, 2011)

Well another 3 hours spent working on this and no further along, have managed to update firmware on raid card eventually but still doesn't work on Win 7 x64 disappointed but at least now I'm cheap motherboard shopping. For now until I can afford either my intel i7 or my am3 1150t. Thanks for your help though 95viper


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 6, 2011)

Freebie,

Wow, sorry you spent all that time and it still failed to work.

What are the error or install messages that you get?

Have you tried to install the card.
Then, going to device manager and find the card.  It might have an Exclamation point next to it.
If it is not there... then, click on the menu bar "Action" and "scan for hardware changes" let Windows find it.  After windows finds it or if it is already there.
Double click on the device.
Under the drivers tab in the properties screen click on "update driver"
If it still finds nothing for it; then, try doing a manual install using the install hardware wizard.

Open "Start" then Click on "Run" and type in "hdwwiz" or "hdwwiz.exe" (without the quotes).
And follow the prompts.

You can try this file from the windows catalog and see if it will install.
Get the second one in the list; as, that is the AMD64 one.
And you may need to use MSIE to use the site.
Click on the file names and it will pop-up a description window and in that window it will tell you x86, AMD64 or IA64 in the description.

Silicon Image - Storage - Silicon Image SiI 3114 SATALink Controller verson 1.2.9.0


----------



## freebie (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks again for your help! It's during os installation I can't get it to work, ive got two ssd drives on the card, and I'm trying to install the actual os onto the array! If I install on a different drive not on the raid card 32 and 64 bit work fine. Just won't have it says it's won't allow unsigned drivers. Thanks again for your help!


----------

